# Kinetic motor sport turbo kit vs vf supercharger kit. vr6 12v mk4



## Dykeman (May 2, 2007)

Just wanted some advice what people prefer and what performs better all around. thanx guys.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic motor sport turbo kit vs vf supercharger kit. vr6 12v mk4 (Dykeman)*

yeesh! 
_Quote, originally posted by *Dykeman* »_Just wanted some advice what people prefer and what performs better all around. thanx guys.









that's one question you'd be better off searching... but I'll play some reindeer games.
preference is relative... what are you looking for in terms of power? the experienced vr wisemen will fill you in on that. 
Some people and ass kicking power at the drop of a coin and you want absolute control over how much power you want to obtain at any moment, you'd want a turbo
There are those who want a consistent linear power build, a consistent power and boost to achieve a more smooth and NAish powerband, in which case you'd go for a Supercharged application... it is slightly less to maintain and completely fun in completely different ways than a turbo.
All motor has it's place but it is by far the bragging rights that get you glory







... j/k
NA has no power lag and there is power across all ranges (just not nearly the same amount that you'd get from a Forced induced application.


----------



## Dykeman (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic motor sport turbo kit vs vf supercharger kit. vr6 12v mk4 (dragonfli_x)*

i want reliability but options to upgrade with no ease. I want at least 300whp. i have heard that turbo is just as reliable as supercharged but u have to respect the power and not go crazy, or u will be paying for it in many ways.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic motor sport turbo kit vs vf supercharger kit. vr6 12v mk4 (Dykeman)*

yep, that's basically it in a nutshell, but for those who don't want to mess with it and keep up with it on a weekly basis, making sure everything is optimal, the SC is the lazy man's forced induction... now if you relish in all the beauty and glory and potential of forced inducing a vr6, then it's all about the turbo


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic motor sport turbo kit vs vf supercharger kit. vr6 12v mk4 (Dykeman)*

Your 24. I'll be willing to bet once you get used to 6-8psi, your gonna wan't more. You'll have to sell the SC at that point and go turbo. 
6-8psi SC kits are nice and simple. No manifold, wastegate, downpipe etc. to worry about. They'll never break a clutch, gear, or axle. You'll also have virtually no traction problems b/c the boost builds linear. They are a nice daily driver bolt on. However, they are also severely limited. You are at the mercy of VF for parts, repairs, etc. I'm not impressed with the durability of the V9 charger either. Mine blew in 6500 miles. They can't handle any kind of belt tension.
I would buy a Kinetic kit and just be responsible with turning boost up. You will have more traction issues and potential of breaking if you drive it hard simply b/c of the way boost comes on. You'll have a much higher power potential and won't be at VF and Vortechs mercy for parts/service. 
I think an LSD and soft tires are a must for any VRT so I would do those as well.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic motor sport turbo kit vs vf supercharger kit. vr6 12v mk4 (slc92)*

Right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I myself is on the fence with this. I tell myself I just want 250-300hp and don't wanna break things.


----------



## Dykeman (May 2, 2007)

Is the plastic intake mani on the 12v vr6(mk4) cappable of having 10 pounds of boost flowing through it.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Dykeman)*

yes... it becomes more of a problem when you reach a full bar 14.7 psi.
I have heard of some turbo apps poking around the 12-14 psi range and it still holding, but I wouldn't want to go beyond that. best to swap to the vr6 mk3 manifold or invest in SRI


----------



## Dykeman (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

how much for a shorty? would it have to be custom?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dykeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dykeman* »_how much for a shorty? would it have to be custom?

here is a SRI it happeneds to be one i'm selling but still. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3926699 if you can try and ride in both types of cars, even better would be to test drive them.


----------

